# What is TAGGED?



## used one (Oct 21, 2011)

is it a FB dating site?


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

it's a retarded mixture of myspace meets facebook meets adult sex hook up sites.


----------



## used one (Oct 21, 2011)

so not the place for a newlywed wife to be


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

used one said:


> so not the place for a newlywed wife to be


I'd be very wary of it unless she gives you her password and full access to her account.


----------



## used one (Oct 21, 2011)

oh I'm on it right now and she's had 11,000 views in 2 yrs. chatting with ex lovers who want another chance, dozens who wnt to meet her, and lots of friend requests from and to others. about 250 friends total. I know what she'll say....it's just a networking site. It was something to do before we met cuz she was just bored etc. She gets dozens of winks, hello's and gorgeous comments a day. just found another of her email addresses and password.s I have four that she doesnt know I have.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

used one said:


> oh I'm on it right now and she's had 11,000 views in 2 yrs. chatting with ex lovers who want another chance, dozens who wnt to meet her, and lots of friend requests from and to others. about 250 friends total. I know what she'll say....it's just a networking site. It was something to do before we met cuz she was just bored etc. She gets dozens of winks, hello's and gorgeous comments a day. just found another of her email addresses and password.s I have four that she doesnt know I have.


what are her responses back to all the flirting? Just how flirty is she? Even if she's not actually involved with anyone, it is still very inappropriate behavior for a married woman.


----------



## used one (Oct 21, 2011)

she is out of state right now. I've found emails of hers from and to some of these guys that she has dated and sent explicit emails etc to and from. It appears she has cheated on both of her past marriages. She told me about one time with her first husband of 20 yrs, but I am finding several and very innappropriate relationships while she was married the last time. Many with other married men. in fact one case where she has slept with...when she was single...someone her sister was hoping to get involved with. She also pursued same sisters husband when they were married. Starting to see a disturbing pattern.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

How old is she? Around 50? Looks like she's still a serial cheater.


----------



## used one (Oct 21, 2011)

54


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

aug said:


> How old is she? Around 50? Looks like she's still a serial cheater.


:iagree:

Let's see, she cheated on both of her husbands in previous marriages, is and is currently on a cheating site chatting up ex-lovers, and sending out and getting requests for potential hook ups. aug is right, she's in her 50s and a serial cheater. Just another old cougar that isn't going to change.

She's probably already cheated on you, or you better kick her to the curb before you're the next victim. She obviously likes the security of marriage, but wants to go out and cheat. She's definitely in the market.

Had to check your other posts. Been married less than a month? I'm guessing that you're only just now finding out all these things about her and she put up a pretty good front when you were dating her. Unfortunatley, you're just the newest provider for her while wants to go out on the prowl. Most likely kids are grown up now, so she needs someone to take care of her while she continues to play around if she hasn't already.

Either she stops all this cheating behavior immediately or have your marriage annulled.


----------



## FormerlyCareFree (Nov 25, 2011)

All the time I used facebook and never saw that feature. I thought TAGGED was when your pics get tagged by family and friends..


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. That's Fkd up! Bejesus! I'd tell her I saw everything, and that she can remain out of state.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh...wait. Exactly what is she doing while out of state? Hooking up with some of these people?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerlyCareFree (Nov 25, 2011)

> yeah. That's Fkd up! Bejesus! I'd tell her I saw everything, and that she can remain out of state.


lol Alpha. word.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

FormerlyCareFree said:


> All the time I used facebook and never saw that feature. I thought TAGGED was when your pics get tagged by family and friends..


You can "tag" your friends in pictures on FB, but TAGGED is a completely separate website.


----------



## FormerlyCareFree (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh God, I just checked out the site on google and it has "f*@k up your life" written all over it.


----------



## used one (Oct 21, 2011)

ok...besides run for the hills advice etc...how do I approach this situation?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

used one said:


> ok...besides run for the hills advice etc...how do I approach this situation?


First, take time to decide whether you want to stay or leave.

In the meantime, obviously, you dont want to get your financial assets entangled with her's. And avoid any joint bank accounts and credit card and other debts.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

used one said:


> ok...besides run for the hills advice etc...how do I approach this situation?


By making an appointment with a lawyer and getting the marriage annulled. This from your other thread:



used one said:


> We havent been married long at all. I gave her all my email passwords and she gave me many of hers. She has about ten email accts and only gave me a few. I found a bunch of txt from others on there from after we met and they continue. I talked with her about them and she tried to deny at first but then she started to realize all that i knew. She internalized it and spoke of not deserving me and hating herself and said I should walk away and forget about her....as an aside she and her sister were sexually abused by her uncle when they were 13. She has serious self esteem issues I feel.


Look, it's quite obvious that she has something broken inside of her. YOU can't be the one to fix her, she needs serious professional help. Sometimes someone will fall in love with another person, only to find out later that they are a totally different person. Do you think your'e going to be the one who fixes her? The fact is, she had 2 other husbands before you that loved her, one for 20 years, is that right? If she can screw over a man she was married for 20 years, what do you think she can do to you? 

But it seems like you're not liking this "run for the hills" advice. In your other thread, you were asking is it wrong to put a keylogger on her computer. You should know the answer to that now. If you want to, you can go the investigative route, find out she's still continuing her cheating ways, get hurt some more before finally deciding she isn't worth it. But that's up to you. I would hope that you don't have property yet with this woman and your financial accounts are still separate.


----------



## used one (Oct 21, 2011)

excellent advice. We have talked about some of the things I've found on her other email addresses that she gave me the passwords to. She forgot what she had on those. It's like she can't let go of her past, and needs the fix or high she gets from it. Talk about low self esteem. I have a gps locator on the car and total access to cell ph records but dam, what a way to have to live


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

On October 20, you posted that your "fiance" was getting and sending these text messages from an old BF. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/33471-fiance-getting-text-msgs-emails-old-bf.html#post457704

Sorry to be blunt, but I have to say it. Despite the fact that you saw these red flags and that you didn't trust her, you married her anyway. Why? What was the rush to get married when you found evidence of these things and didn't trust her 100%? Did she pressure you to marry her? If so, why did she pressure you? Was she manipulating you with sex? 

Now you've been married almost a month and you're finding out even more things, even worse, that she may be continuing what she's doing. So what are you going to do now? Because at the very minimum, she's still cheating and having EAs. At worst, she's being a tramp and banging these guys. What do you want to do?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So any idea who she is meeting up with while out of state?


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

used one said:


> excellent advice. We have talked about some of the things I've found on her other email addresses that she gave me the passwords to. She forgot what she had on those. It's like she can't let go of her past, and needs the fix or high she gets from it. Talk about low self esteem. I have a gps locator on the car and total access to cell ph records *but dam, what a way to have to live*


That's why you shouldn't and get the hell out.

You can't fix her and unless you enjoy sharing her with other men you need to GTFO. She isn't going to change for you no more than she did for her other ex-H's. 

Nothing good will come of this, she is an active serial cheater and its a way of life for her. You just got a bad apple, throw it back.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Count your losses and get out. She won't change. You're better off without her. I personally decided that any future relationships I may be in, if it comes to the point where I can't trust that person and I have to resort to keeping daily tabs on them, I'm outta there. I should not have to exhaust myself like that. Don't exhaust yourself anymore. You already know she's a cheater. A serial one at that.That leopard doesn't change her spots.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

10 email accounts? Geesh. That's just.....wow. Ten? 

I have had the same one for bout 10 years lollll. 

I suggest talking to your wife....I'ma go see what TAGGED is...


----------

